# jim, christian moerlein cleaned



## Trying not to break it (Dec 5, 2007)

hi jim, i got 1 of the beer bottles done and the milk bottle.  the bottle is so dark had trouble getting a pic.  have to fix me one of those light boxes[].   thanks,  rhona


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 5, 2007)

As expected, Rhona, you did a great job!

 I especially like the way that milk turned out.  I was afraid that the haze wouldn't come clean.  It looks beautiful.  I saw a lot of the French Bros. on Ebay but didn't see any with the address range on them like this one - kind of cool.

 I'd love to the the C Moerlein held up to the light.  It looks like you really transformed it.  I'll bet that took some work.

 I've got some more duplicates to donate to the site auction soon - crown tops this time. - Jim


----------



## hubbardbeerman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Hi Jim I don't understand you sir are you telling to try to use the cleaner that you use or are you telling me that you have some bottles for sale I don't understand you sir im sorry .So please explane it to me ok thank you.*


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 5, 2007)

hi jim,  i tried to get a pic. in frt  of  the light.  this is the one with the big bubble on it, i think it shows in the pic.  the milk bottle is really nice, i think it is an older one. the haze in a bottle is not real hard to get out, it's the little pits that drive me crazy.    rhona


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 6, 2007)

Rhona, you are the best.  

 Wow.  If they all come out looking that good I may have to consider a tumbler.  How long did it take and what did you use?  I found tons of busted milks this summer but only two intact.  Maybe next year . . . 

 Hubbard, I really have no desire to get into the bottle selling business.  I will list a few of my duplicates to support the site.  Bid often and high - it's for a good cause.


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 6, 2007)

One last thing.  Does the bubble detract from the asthetic value of the bottle or add to it?  I didn't even notice it with all the dirt. - Jim


----------



## hubbardbeerman (Dec 6, 2007)

*Hi Jim I don't even know what you are talking about I don't know the lady is if you bottles for sale I will be more then interested in buying them if thay are beer bottles .But stop leaveing me post that doe's not have nothing in doing with me ok thank you *


----------



## hubbardbeerman (Dec 6, 2007)

*I ask you real nice to stop leaveing me post about cleaning with some stuff but you keep on doing it .If you have beer bottles for sale then please let me know but if not then I will ask you for the last time about this ok thank you for understanding me sir .*


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 6, 2007)

My good man, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 6, 2007)

OK, Hubster, I just checked my email and received two PMs from you. 

 One:
 Jim I don't have any idea what you are trying to do hear I don't know hew roda is and i don't care i don't collect milk bottles i collect beer bottles so if you have beer bottles for sale then I would be more then happy to buy them from you ok. But please don't put anything more in about ronda to me .If she did buiness with you in the past that is between you two not me ok thank you for understanding .

 Second:
 Hi Jim I don't understand what you are telling me to use that cleaner or are you telling me about some beer bottles foe sale please explane to witch is it . Moerlein cleaned and how can get some of that cleaner sir thank you

 Iâ€™ll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume that someone is messing with you and has sent you an email or two. Letâ€™s be clear - I havenâ€™t communicated with you and I donâ€™t sell bottles. Period.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 6, 2007)

hi harold,  i see you are a new member.  i hope i can explain this to you.  there is a section on the forum called  menber forum auction.   jim offered the beer bottles for auction several weeks ago (proceeds go to forum to cover expenses).  i won the action,  jim in kindness also sent me a milk bottle as i collect them.  i have a tumbler and can tumble bottles to clean them.  i posted the picture to show jim that the bottle came out very nice.  check the menber forum auctions for posible future  auctions on  beer bottles.  i hope this elimanates any confusion.    rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 6, 2007)

hi jim, as long as the bubble is not broken it adds to the value .  it gives each bottle a unique character.   neat to look at and wonder how it survived with out breaking. is there any paticular bottles you collect?  i keep an eye out for them.   rhona


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rhona,

 I like primitive antiques, particularly hardware.  I have furnished my house with as much period stuff as possible.

 Crude cures appeal to me from the bottle side.My finds are much more recent that these for the most part though.

 Like you, I enjoy digging.  After a tough mental challenge during my work day, the physical challenge of digging my dump is a lot of fun. From your posts, I'm sure that you get that same enjoyment.

 I have no desire to keep the duplicates that I have dug.  It's great to see them cleaned up and in someone else's collection.


----------

